# Windows XP - schwerer  Fehler mit Auslagerungsdatei - pagefile.sys



## vercetti (15. Januar 2007)

Moin

ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

nachdem ich gestern auf SP2 geupdated hatte, fuhr der Rechner nicht mehr hoch.

Wenn ich den Rechner starte, kommt er bis zu dem Punkt, wo man sich bei WinXP als Benutzer einloggt (also dem Blauen Interface) - dann kommt ein Alert-Fenster mit dem Fehler "nicht genuegend Quoten fuer virtuellen Speicher oder die Auslagerungsdatei vorhanden"  - dann geht der Rechner aus!

Komme nicht in Windows rein, auch nicht im abgesicherten Modus

Habt ihr einen Tipp?
Saemtliche Tipps aus Foren haben bisher leider nicht geklappt.
Es soll an der pagefile.sys liegen, die nicht oder fehlerhaft vorhanden ist


Bitte um dringende Hilfe!

danke mfg


----------



## octo124 (15. Januar 2007)

Tips ist gut, aber schaun wir mal bei deinen Infos:

1. Eine zu niedrig eingestellte "ACPI Shutdown Temperatur" im BIOS - evt. dort mal hochsetzen
2. Besorge dir eine XP-CD mit integriertem SP2 und mache mit dieser eine Reparatur:
http://www.computerhilfen.de/tipps-windows-xp-reparatur.php3
3. Ist der Pagefile auf einer anderen Festplatte/logischem Laufwerk als das normalerweise der Fall ist = benutzerdefiniert, dann den MBR dieser Platte inkl. Partitionstabelle neu schreiben.
Ist auf der Platte auch LW C, dann mittels der XP-CD in der Wiederherstellungskonsole mit fixmbr.
Ist es eine andere Platte, dann mittels Testdisk, welches auf der bootfähigen UltimateBootCD mit drin ist.
4. Laufwerk (wo der Pagefile ist) voll = Aufräumen - dito mit der UBCD und einem Dateimanager, der mit NTFS umgehn kann

Da du nichts sagst, was du bisher veranstaltet hast, kann ich nichts weiter im Nebel erkennen.


----------



## vercetti (15. Januar 2007)

moin

zu deinem 1. Punkt: hab ich hochgesetzt, bringt nichts leider
2. repariert habe ich es bereits, jedoch nur mit normaler WINXP ohne SP2
3. trifft nicht zu
4. werd ich vielleicht mal machen sollen

ich habe bisher eigentlich nur versucht, windows zu reparieren mit der CD
ansonsten habe ich noch nen DiskChk gemacht

viel mehr kann ich momentan nicht machen

hast du sonst noch nen Vorschlag?

danke!


----------



## octo124 (16. Januar 2007)

Mach trotzdem mal das mit dem fixmbr - schaden tut es eh nicht. Und 4 deshalb, weil zig Temp-Ordner etc. angelegt werden, die dazu dienen, diese Updates per Syssteuerung-Software rückgängig zu machen etc.
Reparatur geht nur mit SP2.

Ansonsten stellt sich die Frage, ob du die Systemwiederherstellung aktiviert hattest. Dann wäre hier ein Ansatz:
http://www.win-tipps-tweaks.de/cms/...rstellung-bei-beschadigter-registrierung.html

Aber mal ehrlich, jeder hat seine "wichtigen" Daten auf dem PC - deine Aktion kann man mit dem Radwechsel an einem Auto ohne funktionierender Handbremse inkl. Bremsklotz sowie wackligen Wagenheber auf einer Bergstrasse vergleichen.
Vor dem Griff unter die Motorhaube erstellt man Sicherungen - billigste + schnellste Methode Einsatz eines ImageProgs ala TrueImage o.ä.

Ansonsten bleibt der stundenlange Spass einer Neuinstallation von XP + Programme in die gleichen Ordner. Persönliche Dateien werden nicht überschrieben, evt. musst du hinterher nur die Rechte übernehmen, um drauf zugreifen zu können.

Nehme mal an, dass du es zwar nicht geschrieben, aber trotzdem versucht hast, am Ende des BIOS per F8 in den abgesicherten Modus zu kommen. Wenn nicht kannst du das ja mal nachholen - einfach mal komplett durchstarten lassen ( evt. hier dann Platz schaffen - siehe oben), danach normaler Neustart.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo!


vercetti hat gesagt.:


> 2. repariert habe ich es bereits, jedoch nur mit normaler WINXP ohne SP2


Einen ähnlichen Fehler habe ich mal auf einem PC mit W2k und SP4 gemacht.
Da hatte ich per hand den Active Desktop von der CD ohne SP4 installiert.
Dabei wurde auch die aktuelle explorer.exe so wie div. *.dll mit den alten von der CD überschrieben.
Ergebnis war dass ich mich zwar noch anmelden konnte, nur wurde die explorer.exe nicht gestartet..... ich hatte also keine Taskleiste, kein Startmenü und einen leeren Desktop.
Die explorer.exe manuell (über den Task-Manger) zu starten, scheiterte schon daran dass sich der Task-Manager nicht aufrufen liess.
Zum glück hatte ich aber noch einen weiteren PC mit W2k und SP4 stehen.
So habe ich mir die nötigen Dateien also von dem auf Diskette gezogen und über die Wiederherstellungskonsole auf den anderen PC übertragen.
Das System war dann zwar instabil (ich denke mal dass es an noch falsch vorhandenen Einträgen in der Registrie lag), aber zumindest hatte ich so die Möglichkeit meine Daten zu retten.
Und ja, ich mache regelmässig ein Backup..... aber ganz sicher nicht mehrmals täglich. 

Dass Windows über eine fehlende Auslagerungsdatei meckert, ist mir neu.
Normalerweise kann man sie bedenkenlos löschen..... beim nächsten booten wird sie dann von Windows neu angelegt.
So kann man sie auch "defragmentieren"..... dazu gibt es auch ein Tool, nennt sich PageDefrag.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## vercetti (16. Januar 2007)

HI

mit welchem Datei-Manager auf der UltimateBootCd kann ich denn Dateien auf der Platte loeschen?

konnte bis jetzt nur kopieren, aber nicht loeschen, das bringt mir nicht viel

danke & Gruss


----------



## octo124 (16. Januar 2007)

Tip, geh auf die Site der UBCD http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ - Filetools. Dort Klicke die Namen an und du bekommst zu jedem Prog den Weg zu dessen Homepage. Dort brauchst du nur noch lesen.


----------



## vercetti (16. Januar 2007)

ich habe das Tool Eraser f. Dos auf UltimateBootCD genommen, das wohl auch das richtige zu schein scheint.

Allerdings gibt es dort nur das Laufwerk T:\, das der CD-Inhalt von UBCD zu sein scheint

wie kann ich auf mein Laufwerk D:\ zugreifen, um dort Dateien zu entfernen?

danke


----------



## octo124 (16. Januar 2007)

K.A. was du machst, aber beim Wort Eraser würde ich absolut vorsichtig zu Werke gehn - hier mal ein Link zu einer deutschen Site: http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_12994923.html
Ein Fehlgriff und das wars.

Guter Rat, frage im Bekanntenkreis, wer versiert genug ist, dir aktiv vor Ort unter die Arme zu greifen.
Der Sinn eines Forums ist, Denkanstösse zu Eigenaktionen zu liefern - wenn ich sage, lese die Sites der Progs, habe ich so meine Hintergedanken = nicht jeder ist fit in Sachen DOS-Befehle.
Und bei Necromancer steht unter Informationen " FILE PANEL (FP):
The FILE PANEL is what you see when you start NDN for the first time. It displays the directories and files of the current directory on the current drive. Additionally NDN handles the contents of many archives (like ZIP/RAR) as if it would be a normal directory. NDN also uses the FP to display contents of the internal TEMPORARY DRIVE and the FIND FILE results. These are called VIRTUAL FILE SYSTEMS/VFS. A lot of useful information is displayed as you move the cursor on an object in the list (like size, attributes...)."
Darüber ist ein Screen, wie das Prog arbeitet - brauchst nur mit Maus oder Tabulator, rechts links etc. manövrieren.

Und nun steht die Frage im Raum, warum du auf LW D Platz schaffen willst? Hast du für jedes LW einen Pagefile aktiviert?
Oben unter Pkt.3 wurde es angesprochen.


----------

